
WebAssembly has reached the Browser Preview milestone - forgotAgain
http://webassembly.org/roadmap/
======
gigatexal
I'm excited for the possibilities this will enable. Has anyone built anything
cool with the on webassmbly -- I know the VLc guys and gals are pushing to
being VLC to the web

